# Low Signal, slow connect



## sandynl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a D-LINK 130 N wireless adapter. I am getting a low signal with anywhere from 24Mbps to 54Mbps. As a newbie what is the normal rate of Mbps I should be getting? Also, how do I increase my signal strength to get full 5 bars instead of 1 and 2 bars most of the time. I alway stay CONNECTED and seem to movie around internet sites as normal with my cable connection (now disconnected and on wireless) to compter and router downstairs.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Low Signal, slow connections*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## sandynl (Jan 16, 2009)

I am using Windows XP professional with Internet Explorer 7.0. and D-Link 130 n wireless adapter. Any other information needed, please be specific as I am a newbie with networks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## sandynl (Jan 16, 2009)

My ISP provider is BELL-Aliant

Modem/router used to connect to ISP is SPEEDSTREAM 6520 ADSL

wireless external adapter d-link 130 n

Windows xp pro 

SP 1-2-3

IE 7.0


The desktop with modem connect to ISP is located on first floor.
on the second floor I am using a desktop with spec below, and connected to the wired computer with a wireless D-link 130 n ( I always have LOW signal strength and speed from 1.0 to 24 Mbps) since using this adapter a week ago.

I also have a Cable connection and when I connect with cable....no problems, very fast. However, I want to cancel cable internet and use wireless with this computer. 

Also, we have a Dell satellite with an internal wireless adapter and speed is 100Mbps and signal strength is EXCELLENT.




Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>PING 206.190.6037.
Ping request could not find host 206.190.6037.. Please check the name and try ag
ain.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>206.190.60.37
'206.190.60.37' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=333ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=486ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=268ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=461ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 268ms, Maximum = 486ms, Average = 387ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>PING YAHOO.COM

Pinging YAHOO.COM [68.180.206.184] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=275ms TTL=51
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=431ms TTL=51
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=408ms TTL=51
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=463ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 68.180.206.184:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 275ms, Maximum = 463ms, Average = 394ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>NBTSAR -n
'NBTSAR' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>nbtsat -n
'nbtsat' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.2.10] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
OWNER-IBM01 <00> UNIQUE Registered
OWNER-IBM01 <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : owner-ibm01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : no-domain-set.aliant

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-60-47-2C-1D

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : no-domain-set.aliant
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DWA-130 Wireless N USB Adapte
r(rev.B)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-91-7C-72-2E
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 20, 2009 12:41:00 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 23, 2009 12:41:00 PM


C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>

Any help to boost my speed and sognal strength would be appreciated !


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit


This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------



## sandynl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the link of products. 

Did the information which I gave you, as per your request, reveal any problem with my signal strength? 

Which of the 3 products above, would you recommend for my problem.? 

Is this a definite fix to my signal problem or just a try it and see if it works? 

Will one of the 3 products replace my wireless D_LINK DWA 130 wireless N adapter, or is it an addition to it?


----------



## neeraj123 (Jan 22, 2009)

pls tell me that if only i want to see yahoo side and other side blocked . pls what do i do in this problem ?


----------



## neeraj123 (Jan 22, 2009)

when router get connect to pc then define how ip address pls tell me


----------



## sandynl (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone able to answer my jan 21/09 questions? thanks !


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd probably consider first one of the omni-directional antennas on the router, then perhaps on the wireless PCI adapter as well. Also, orienting the antennas horizontally will increase the signal strength in a vertical direction.


----------

